# ADSL Connection with USB Router/Modem (cdc-ether)



## Shaji (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello to all FreeBSD folk here. I myself come from a Linux background - been using Fedora on my system ever since it wasn't even called that. I did try FreeBSD 4.something at one point, but I didn't go along much further. Recently, I discovered that I was unable to *install* the newly released Fedora 14, as the *minimum system requirement* is 512 MB of RAM, and I only have 256. I did manage to get it installed, but my heart is broken, because there is no visible difference between 11 (from which I was upgrading) and the new 14. Okay, my system is old. I get it. If it should run slower under the new release (which it didn't) that's my problem. What kind of development model strips away part of the already established user base? So I looked for alternatives. Turns out all "modern" linux distributions are similarly resource hungry. I shall not be tempted to try a lightweight distro. Note that this is not actually the fault of Linux itself - I just think that the design philosophy of the major vendors got lost somewhere along the way.

So, I use an ADSL Modem/Router connected to a USB port to connect to the internet. I simply plug it in, Linux configures it as eth0 and I just use pppoe-start to connect.

1. Can I use this method to connect in FreeBSD?

2 I've downloaded 8.1 and installed it, but it has only one CD and not even pppoed is present. Where can I download it? Should I download 7.2 and install that, because it comes with 3 CD's and naturally more software? Of course, if my net gets set up,  I can just install whatever I want using sysinstall (if that's possible).

Thanks.


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to advise you to check FreeBSD handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
Sorry for not precisely answering your guestions, but I think you can find better answers from handbook, and straight quoting would make no point.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2011)

Shaji said:
			
		

> So, I use an ADSL Modem/Router connected to a USB port to connect to the internet. I simply plug it in, Linux configures it as eth0 and I just use pppoe-start to connect.
> 
> 1. Can I use this method to connect in FreeBSD?



Yes, maybe.  There are some device drivers in FreeBSD that might apply, like cdce(4).  If there's an Ethernet port on your router, it would probably be easier to use that.


----------



## matto25 (Mar 20, 2011)

Why don't you just use a LAN cable and save all the potential problems with drivers? Also in FreeBSD you're looking for ppp to establish your pppoe connection. edit /etc/ppp/ppp.conf with your user info and when you're done type `ppp -ddial` at your prompt.. You also may want to make that happen when you start the server as well.. I use a simple script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ because I need services to start after ppp connects so I start those from that script after ppp.

Matt


----------

